# network fails to start, _is_wireless not found [solved]

## multix

After today's "update", both lo and eth0 interfaces fail to start for me, with the following error:

```

 * Bringing up interface eth0

/lib64/rc/net/wpa_supplicant.sh: line 68: _is_wireless: command not found

/etc/init.d/net.eth0: line 552: _exists: command not found

 *   ERROR: interface eth0 does not exist

 *   Ensure that you have loaded the correct kernel module for your hardware

 * ERROR: net.eth0 failed to start

```

the interface actually exists, the kernel module is loaded.

Any clues? Thanks[/code]

----------

## Theimon

Same here on an ~AMD64 machine. I have no clue where this comes from. I noticed it the first time when I was wondering if ntp-client was running. When starting it, it threw out the above error. Netmount can't be started either so at this point I'm also unable to reach NAS.

I am however able to right this message now due to Networkmanager, which is running smoothly. According to NM eth1 is active, but when I try look at rc-status is is stopped.

At first I thought it might be a problem with openrc (/lib64/rc/net/wpa_supplicant.sh belongs to openrc), but trying different versions and getting the same results, it turned out that wasn't it.

Then maybe a problem with dbus? Tried different versions there as well, but nothing changes.

I have an Nvidia based motherboard using forcedeth for ethernet. It is built in to the kernel, shows up in dmesg and is working like a charm.

So right now I have no clue where to look or what to look for. Luckily NM keeps the pipe alive, but no netmount and no ntp-client.....not great.

Any ideas (or requests for more info of course) are welcome  :Smile: 

----------

## yaq

Hi there!

For me that problem was caused by =sys-apps/net-tools-1.60_p20120127084908. I've masked it, and downgraded - wpa_supplicant works fine. I'm about to fill a bug about this (if it hasn't been reported).

edit: already reported: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=407757

----------

## Theimon

Golden tip!  :Smile: 

Downgraded and working like nothing happened. Never thought of that package.

Cheers for the heads up! Nice one  :Smile: 

----------

## multix

Golden tip indeed! I downgraded too and it worked  :Smile: 

Riccardo

----------

## Vorlon

This fix worked for me too.

Thanks!

----------

## azp

Good tip and thanks for the tip. This happened at the same time as I upgraded to latest gentoo-sources, so I wasn't sure if it was a kernel-config-issue or not. Managed to find that all modules were built correctly and got the network up by hand using ifconfig, but didn't get a nameserver, etc.

Will try this when I get home!

----------

## azp

The problem (bug) has been solved now, run "emerge -uDvatN world" and it should be fixed. If you can work around it using the above workarounds that is  :Wink: 

----------

## Helena

I just stumbled into this one. Thanks to the forum I could solve it in the indicated way, although it is hard to downgrade if you have no internet connection   :Wink:   Luckily this was a multi-boot machine and I could solve it through manually placing the necessary files in /usr/portage/distfiles from another (working) Gentoo installation  :Smile: 

----------

## Helena

 :Embarassed:  A bug I had opened myself is referred to. Forgot about that one...

Well it is strange that even in a fresh install using a very recent stage3 tarball this can happen   :Surprised: 

----------

## kwispy

I had this issue when I was recently updating.  The above fix didn't work for me, but what did work was that I found openrc was not up-to-date.  My updating had bailed, and I actually restarted because of a kernel rebuild.

OpenRC was only at 0.9.something and it needed to be updated to 0.11. FYI

----------

## fearedbliss

I just had the same issue, the net-tools is the same version as the package that was claimed to be causing problems, but looking at the above post, my openrc was version 0.9.8.4, once I upgraded it to 0.11.8 it worked. 

Note: This did kill my networking. I just booted from a live cd and chroot into it to oneshot openrc.

----------

